# IPsec Kernel Compatibility

## nelsmar

okay ive spent 13 hours on this, searched forums freeswan.org kernel.org googled for hours talked to everyone i know everyone they know.... I also added just about everythign in my kernel that had anythign to do with crypto OR ip/network... still i CANNOT fix this...

```
root@tux nelsmar # emerge freeswan

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/freeswan-1.99 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freeswan-1.99.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) x509patch-0.9.34-freeswan-1.99.tar.gz

You need to have the crypto-enabled version of Gentoo Sources

with a symlink to it in /usr/src/linux in order to have IPSec

kernel compatibility.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking freeswan-1.99.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/freeswan-1.99/work

>>> Unpacking x509patch-0.9.34-freeswan-1.99.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/freeswan-1.99/work

 * Applying freeswan-gentoo-cflags.patch...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying freeswan-1.99-spi.c.patch...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying freeswan.diff...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

*** IPsec not in kernel config (/usr/src/linux/.config)!!

make: *** [confcheck] Error 1

```

same with 2.04 going crazy

any help is good.

forgot to mention i have tried 2.6.5-r1 gentoo dev sources 2.6.7 dev sources and im currently runnin 2.6.7-r3(i think) love sources

----------

## nelsmar

hhmm anyone?

----------

## Skarabaeus

hi,

i've the same problem here with a 2.6.5 kernel (compiled by using gentoo-dev-sources).

so... would be nice anyone can tell us what to do  :Smile: 

greetings

Skara

----------

## Freiburg

Am i wrong or is freeswan not working with kernel 2.5 and 2.6?

----------

## nelsmar

i am thinking the its just not working on these kernels stupid ipsec hhmm i started to try and get it to work on 2.04 2.05 and 2.06(freeswan versions) and i got errors i read somewhere that 2.03 is sopsoed to be compatable. so i guess thats where ill probably be headed enless anyone comes up with a solution

----------

## pfeifer

Freeswan is dead. It has been removed from portage.

Use openswan or strongswan. Both work fine against recent 2.6 kernels.

Or use gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r4 if you must still use a 2.4 kernel.

Regards,

----------

## abombss

I am having major trouble trying to get openswan working with the gentoo-dev sources.  I have tried emerging openswan and building from scratch.  Both give me the same results.

```
Linux Linus 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 Mon Jul 19 00:52:25 CDT 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

root@Linus openswan-2.1.4 # /etc/init.d/ipsec start

ipsec_setup: Starting Openswan IPsec 2.1.4...

ipsec_setup: insmod: can't read 'ipsec': No such file or directory

ipsec_setup: FATAL: Module af_key not found.

ipsec_setup: calcgoo: warning: 2.6 kernel with kallsyms not supported yet

ipsec_setup: FATAL: Module ipsec not found.

ipsec_setup: kernel appears to lack KLIPS
```

----------

## smerrima

I have the same problem as ambombss

----------

## lonewolfnight

Anyone able to comment on this? I'm having the same difficulty.

----------

## Nossie

Why not use the 2.6.x kernel native ipsec ?

Just emerge ipsec-tools and configure (you have to have the appropriate kernel options activated). 

For a howto look at http://www.ipsec-howto.org/x247.html

----------

